# Will there be error in Rubik's cube?



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

Will there be fixing error in Rubik's cube?
A friend of mine who is very experienced in solving Rubik's cube said my the cubies are fixed wrong after he trying to solve my cube I just bought, then he plucked off and fix it back. 
Anyway, could it be possible? I believe there won't be any cubelets fixing error in Rubik's cube due to its high flexibility. But i didn't argue with him because I am still considered a beginner in rubik's cube world.
Is that his own problem?:confused:


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

It means the puzzle was in an unsolvable state. Here are some rules on the 3x3:

A single edge cannot be flipped.

A single corner cannot be twisted.

2 edges cannot be swapped without something else swapping as well.

Same with 2 corners. 

If your cube had any of these than it was in an unsolvable position. Try and do it yourself.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 31, 2009)

gan_ws said:


> Will there be fixing error in Rubik's cube?
> A friend of mine who is very experienced in solving Rubik's cube said my the cubies are fixed wrong after he trying to solve my cube I just bought, then he plucked off and fix it back.
> Anyway, could it be possible? I believe there won't be any cubelets fixing error in Rubik's cube due to its high flexibility. But i didn't argue with him because I am still considered a beginner in rubik's cube world.
> Is that his own problem?:confused:



I interpreted it like this:

"When you scramble a Rubik's Cube, can it become unsolvable? My cuber friend said that my cube had parity, then fixed it by peeling the stickers and putting them back on different places (or taking out some pieces and putting them back in different places.)
Anyway, is it possible? I believe that there can't be parity due to the amount of possibilities on a Rubik's Cube. However, I didn't argue with my friend because I'm a newb.
(I'm not sure what "Is that his own problem?" was meant to ask.)"

Unless your friend disassembled the cube and assembled it so that parity happened, and/or peeled the stickers and put them back on so that parity happened, he cheated.


----------



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

But that can be fixed if I take out that single piece and fix it back right?


----------



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

> Unless your friend disassembled the cube and assembled it so that parity happened, and/or peeled the stickers and put them back on so that parity happened, he cheated.



But the cube was brand new. I didn't accuse him or that cuz I just started playing. 
As you know, when you buy a new cube, it is certainly a cube with all sides solved. So could there be parity after scrambling?
By the way, "Is that his own problem?" refers to his inability to solve the cube.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

gan_ws said:


> > Unless your friend disassembled the cube and assembled it so that parity happened, and/or peeled the stickers and put them back on so that parity happened, he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well let me ask you this. Did he actually solve the cube?

Also yes. A certain kind of parity can be fixed by flipping an edge.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

If it wasn't disassembled and reassembled then there are no impossibilities.You're friend probably just misunderstood a pattern and assumed incorrectly that it was a parity.


----------



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

To Sn3kyPandaMan,
He did after he took all the pieces out and fixed them back.


----------



## (X) (Jul 31, 2009)

A corner can turn without disassembly of the cube, but I if it's a rubik's brand I wouldn't assume so


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

(X) said:


> A corner can turn without disassembly of the cube, but I if it's a rubik's brand I wouldn't assume so



you mean a *NEW *STOREBOUGHT.

rubik's brand (even worn in storeboughts or DIY) can twist a corner when worn in.


----------



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

(X) said:


> A corner can turn without disassembly of the cube, but I if it's a rubik's brand I wouldn't assume so



Are you sure? I believe even if you disassemble and randomly reassemble the cubes there won't be any parity.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

gan_ws said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > A corner can turn without disassembly of the cube, but I if it's a rubik's brand I wouldn't assume so
> ...



this is where you are wrong.


----------



## gan_ws (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, then i am certain that it was my friend's own mistake cuz nobody disassemble my brand new cube. 
Thanks


----------



## LNZ (Jul 31, 2009)

You can have two or four edge pieces that have to the twirled into the solved state on the top layer on a 3x3. But not one or three edge pieces.

You can have either 0, 2, 3 or 4 corner pieces that need to be twirled into the solved state on the top layer, but not 1.

But the 3x3x3 Void cube (a 3x3x3 with the six centres removed) does get parity and siturations that would not arise on a normal 3x3.

Alg (for a 3x3x3 or above) that will twirl two edge pieces on the top layer. Very useful for completing the cross on the top layer: 

F U D' L2 U2 D2 R then move other other edge piece to upper right top position an then do R' D2 U2 F2 U' D F' and reset top layer. At most 15 turns for two edge pieces.


----------



## (X) (Jul 31, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > A corner can turn without disassembly of the cube, but I if it's a rubik's brand I wouldn't assume so
> ...




Yeah yeah, I think you understood what i meant


----------



## AlanAlanine (Aug 1, 2009)

maybe someone went to Walmart, (or wherever you bought your cube) opened the package, swapped two edges, and replaced the cube, before you unsuspectingly bought it. 

some people like to open cubes up in stores and try them out to see if they're good, before they buy them. it would be pretty spiteful to take out a piece and put it in misoriented, though, for no real reason.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think we've established that your friend cheated. There's no more need for discussion here.


----------

